# East Devon: Please help finding livery/stables please



## digger2 (25 March 2013)

(Also in comp and training)

East Devon peeps, can you help please?

We are shortly due to relocate to just outside Kentisbeare, Nr Cullompton from the frozen north!!  and am in need of livery or stables for two horses, prefer DIY or part DIY yard catering for competiton horses with facilities for jumping and competition prep/training but open to any suggestions?

Google has suggested couple of yards very much appreciate any comments PM welcome:-

Have found Gingerland, Sheldon Eq Centre, and Wessington Farm Livery locally.

We are due down for few days w/c 5 April so will be able to check out the notice boards then, but would very much like to be able to have a couple to visit, and sort something out that week, as we have everything crossed we should have exchanged contracts and have a move date by then.

Any advice comments and suggestions very welcome. 

Will no doubt be following up with a help post for farriers/where are the saddlers/ feed shops etc etc etc .

Many thanks.


----------



## HelenPassfield (25 March 2013)

I don't know the area at all but I did buy a horse from the owners at Gingerland a few years ago, and they were lovely, honest and genuine people.  Sadly I lost touch with them but still have the horse and my husband ride him now!


----------



## mightymammoth (25 March 2013)

have you tried http://www.liverylist.co.uk/ or just googling?


----------



## katherine1975 (26 March 2013)

Have sent you a pm x


----------



## digger2 (26 March 2013)

Thanks all .

Victoria, thanks for the link, and for the pm Katherine


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 March 2013)

Hi there! 

Glad you're coming our way!

There's a saddlery/tack/feed outlet at Crannaford which is just east of Exeter on the Old A30 (near the New Town, Cranbrook). Called "Town and Country Supplies" (now Countrywide actually) - and they've got a noticeboard so deffo worth a look if you're in that area.

Also a Mole Valley outlet at Cullompton. 

Newhall Equestrian would be quite near you; but probably a bigger-scale affair than maybe you're wanting tho'???

I'm PM'ing you with a place to avoid, even if you're desperate.

Good luck!


----------



## digger2 (26 March 2013)

thanks Mijods


----------

